# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  помогите попасть на сайт

## vindicta

Загружаю нужный мне сайт и если пытаюсь нажать на какую-нибудь ссылку на этом сайте , выпрыгивает другой ......ничего не могу сним сделать...............помогите!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> ....помогите!


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------

